# Kelly Chadwick



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Kelly Chadwick's '75 Vega Pro Stocker .............


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That sure looks a whole lot better than my ex-wife's Vega... nicely done


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job - I loved that era of Pro Stocks.


----------

